# Natural FET is TOMORROW!!!!!!



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi all!
I am excited to have my natural FET tomorrow! I have 2 frozen day 5 Blasts and am hoping and praying all goes well for transfer! I am having 1 transferred hopefully.  I should receive a phone call in the morning to say if they have thawed one ok and to tell us wether it will be a morning or afternoon transfer. It feels weirdly unreal!! Don't think I will believe it is finally here till we are at the hospital tomorrow! Any of you ladies having transfer tomorrow or soon??


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Are you the same Louise that had Fet cancelled over a month ago and we had a thread going?   If you are just wanted to wish you all the best and if you're not I still wish you all the best lol x


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi Blondie!
Yes it is me! Thanks. I am anxiously waiting for the embryologist to contact me hopefully soon to tell us the exact time transfer will be today. Hope you are ok xx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Good luck and hope your embie/s thaw out nicely x


----------



## KALM (May 1, 2014)

Hi louise, how did your transfer go? I also had a natural FET transfer yesterday  one lovely emby on board! Hope you are in the same situation and happily PUPO!


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi KALM, 
Yes transfer went well and I have 1 emby on board as well!!
It is really surreal having a natural FET and just hoping and praying my body accepts it and allows it to implant. Today it feels like it never happened!! How old was your embryo?? We had a 6 day hatching blast. I was surprised that there was no ultrasound so we never got to see the embro going in. How was yours??


----------



## KALM (May 1, 2014)

Hi Louise, mine was a 5 day blast. They had no ultrasound for yours? That surprises me. What clinic are you at? How did they know it was "let loose" so to speak in the right place, did they have some other method? I had the same transfer nurse as my last time which was nice. I didn't have quite as full a bladder this time (deliberately as last time it was very uncomfortable!), which was better, but she was struggling to get the pipe thing (don't remeber technical term) around my cervix and then changed to a different type which worked first time. So it took a little longer than my first cycle, but all was good and we saw the little squirt in the ultrasound when they let the liquid with the embryo out into my uterus. Quite weird to think of such a tiny thing floating in me now..hopefully getting nice and comfy and soon to implant, just like yours is too! Is your 2nd one still frozen for future?


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

I was quite shocked that they do not use ultrasound. My transfer was at Liverpool Hewitt Centre. When I asked why they do not use it she said there was no evidence to say it makes any difference to the outcome. I was also surprised that it was a senior nurse carrying out the procedure and not a consultant or embryologist. 
We had a failed cycle of ivf at St Marys in Manchester and we thought they seemed behind with procedures and machines etc... but they used ultrasound to guide the embryo to the right spot and a consultant carried out the procedure. 
I suppose I just have to trust in them that they knew what they were doing. They double check the catheter to ensure it has gone in, but she just guesses on placement. Well keeping everything crossed. Got 2 days off work to stay calm and chill out...
I have a 2nd blastocyst in the freezer, but hopefully wont need it any time soon!!
How about you?


----------



## KALM (May 1, 2014)

I'm not sure if my lady was a nurse or consultant.. Definitely not an embryologist as they were just the one that handed her through our emby from the lab and checked the catheter afterwards to ensure it had been released. But she had been doing ET's for 17 years so I had a lot of trust in her! 

I have 2 days off too. Had a very relaxing one today, reading, doing a jigsaw, watching tv, and had a facial  if only all days were this chilled! How was your day?


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

I had a very relaxing day too. Took the dog for a short walk in the afternoon - nothing too strenuous though! Watched tv and chilled out... How are you feeling today?


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Great news Louise and you can test early too if you fancy as it's an older embryo   I really hope this is it for you


----------



## KALM (May 1, 2014)

I'm good today - occasionally thinking I feel slight cramps in my belly, but I must just be imagining it as it is a bit soon for implantation I think! Last time I had transfer on a Monday too and had cramps in the Friday. 

When is your OTD? I'm guessing 12th if yours is 6 day blast and mine is 5 and I test on the 13th.

Not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow.. It's so nice to be chilling out at home!


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

I have been given the date 13.02 as well. I am the same I am trying to keep my mind off it but you can't help but think every twinge is related - hopefully!!
I am a teacher so back to the hectic day in the classroom tomorrow although I am going to do my best to take it easy and have a calm stressless day - if that is at all possible!!


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks Blondie! I really hope and pray it is!!


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi KALM.
How are you getting on? How do you feel any different. Only 3 days left till you can test. Good luck and I really hope it's a BFP for you!!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Louise tell me any symptoms?   are you taking any meds at all?


----------



## KALM (May 1, 2014)

Hi Louise, not doing the greatest today. I've had mild stomach aching/light cramping pretty much constant since last Thursday.. Was fine with it until end of Sunday as put it down to implantation, but it's continued and is worse today plus I've had bleeding today. Not as much as AF so I guess maybe just spotting, but felt more than I expected for just spotting, so very worrying and burst my hopeful bubble. Feel better in my head than I did earlier, lots of ladies with stories of bleeding, even as much as AF, and still getting a BFP, but Friday is feeling a long time to go! Been sat on sofa all evening with a hot water bottle! Certainly it has been a lot different to my last 2ww but also that was after Ivf and with all the drugs so was bound to be different.

How are you? Doing ok I hope?


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

EEkkk Kalm be careful with hot water bottles, I wouldn't until your sure it's AF 

When is AF due for you, do you normally bleed before? I bled alot just after bfp, my bfn cycle I had oestrogen and prog and af was few days late.

can you test early?


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Sorry to hear that KALM - Its not over yet & I am hoping and praying for you. 
AFM I could't go in work this morning as I was an emotional mess when I woke this morning. Been having lower back ache almost continuous since transfer and this morning abdominal aching and loads of wind )sorry TMI!!!) I have convinced myself that AF is on her way soon!!! My DH would not let me get in the car to drive to work this morning in the state I was in so I have had a PJ day in front of the telly instead... This whole process is so cruel!!


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

I have no meds to blame any symptoms on - not even progesterone!!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

hmmmmm backache is interesting, that was my first sign too, could not get comfortable at all even hurt sitting down


----------



## KALM (May 1, 2014)

Thanks for the prompt on the hot water bottle Louise, I hadn't thought of it being a problem and stopped when I read your post. I am envious of your PJ day! I was very tempted to take one myself, just wanted to hide away from the world. But my work is so busy that I would have felt guilty not going when I wasn't realky Ill, and it would have made subsequent days worse. 

There were lots of tears last night... Pretty much think it's over.. Maybe 10 % hope left. Bleeding continues.. Doesn't seem quite as much blood as normal AF, but maybe I'm just clutching at straws. Cramping is less but still there.. Normally with AF I get one really bad lot of cramps to the point of needing painkillers and then that's it, so not like this. So who knows what is going on. 

My AF has been up the creek a bit since my MMC, first two cycles it seemed back to normal at 28 and 30 days, but third one was 36 days which is later than I've ever had! My peak fertility this time was on day 15, so definitely wasn't going to be a 28 day cycle. Today is day 31.

I'm keeping everything crossed that now is your time.. It's sounding hopeful!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Kalm can you test? in case you need progesterone or something that could help


----------



## KALM (May 1, 2014)

I could but I don't really want to test until OTD. My clinic don't give progesterone or any drugs with a natural FET.


----------



## KALM (May 1, 2014)

How are you today Louise, did you go to work today? I hope you are doing ok... Not long now.


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

So sorry about your BFN KALM . Are you going to test again just in case? 
I have decided to test tomorrow even though my OTD was supposed to be today. Didn't want to do it on Friday 13th!!! (I know that's stupid really!) Had to go in work this morning so didn't want to be upset... thought tomorrow would be better cos I would be at home to come to terms with the result either way. I didn't go in work yesterday. The past 2 days I have had a bad head cold that has hit me suddenly, back aches and low down abdominal cramps. No bleeding though which I am very surprised about.


----------



## KALM (May 1, 2014)

My fingers are crossed for you that yours will be a BFP Louise. I'm not going to test again there was no doubt on the test (I did two as last time the clinic one was a bit ambiguous!). Am not feeling quite "normal" though, still have odd pains in my belly.. And AF was not quite like normal. Not sure what is going on. 

let me know how you get on tomorrow!


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Dear KALM,
Of course I don't know you but you come across from your posts as such a lovely person, looking out for the feelings of others even when you're going through a difficult time yourself. 
Sending you BIG HUGS - our turn is next 
X


----------



## KALM (May 1, 2014)

Thank you for your kind words Choosoos. We are all in same boat on these forums, you know how much everyone wants this and what they go through for it, so it's not hard to be happy for those getting BFP's, sad for those who don't, and to empathise with with everyone's worries and stresses!


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Well I tested this morning at 4.00am when my hubby came home from his shift (I was desperate for the loo!!) and I can't believe that I can now report I have a BFP 1-2 wks on clearblue!!! In 4 years of trying I have never had a BFP. I actually couldn't breathe when I found out - think I went into shock!! I so believe that the acupuncture throughout my IVF helped me to get my BFP this cycle... It feels so unreal. Might take me a while to actually get my head around it!
What sort of test did you use KALM?? My hubby suggested I poa cheaper test after (but I had had my first wee by then and a brew) which I did begrudgingly and that didn't really have a line. If you held it in a certain light you could kind of see a 2nd line, but it wasn't a firm one like the clearblue. So just shows not all tests are reliable.


----------



## KALM (May 1, 2014)

Aw that's fantastic Louise! I'm so pleased for you  have a marvellous day.. I guess it won't properly sink in for a while!

I did the clinics test kit and a clear blue digital.. First cycle had awful awful moment with clinics test where we thought we got BFN but then wasn't very clear and maybe feint 2nd line but well after the 3 mins it said, so did clear blue after and got BFP. Didn't want to go through roller coaster of emotions this time again so did both at the same time. I gave no doubt my bfn this time is true. 

I wish you a very happy, healthy pregnancy,


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you so much KALM. I really wish that you had had success too. I will pray for you   Look positively to the future and fight on - it is the only way with all of this IVF stuff!! You will get your dream in the end. Have you thought about acupuncture at all? I really think it has made a massive difference for me.


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

9louise9

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! If ever there was a Valentine gift it's this - wish you the smoothest beautiful pregnancy ever! 

Big Hugs and feet up!
X


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you chooshoos x


----------



## KALM (May 1, 2014)

Louise, I'm a total acupuncture convert.. Have had it since just before first cycle, with all the pre and post transfer sessions etc. it has definately helped me be more calm


----------

